# Presenting the bridgeless bass!



## Spondus (Jun 8, 2009)

Rare Outfit 4 String Black Electric Bass,#050 on eBay, also Right-Handed, Bass, Guitar, Musical Instruments (end time 11-Jun-09 08:17:04 BST)

Am I missing something here?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats physically impossible


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 8, 2009)

> Am I missing something here?


 
Yea you're missing the bridge. 

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 8, 2009)

hey that guy was selling off brand seven string guitars a while back under a different name. i remember his description! watch out!

here is his other favorite he has collected this year lol. its a 7 string bass

Black 7 String Electric Bass Guitar on eBay, also Right-Handed, Bass, Guitar, Musical Instruments (end time 01-Jul-09 09:13:46 BST)


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 8, 2009)

jymellis said:


> Black 7 String Electric Bass Guitar on eBay, also Right-Handed, Bass, Guitar, Musical Instruments (end time 01-Jul-09 09:13:46 BST)



At least this one has a bridge...


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 8, 2009)

those pictures hurt my brain. the level of ignorance behind whoever strung that bass up...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 8, 2009)

so this dude is super fraud?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 8, 2009)

jymellis said:


> Black 7 String Electric Bass Guitar on eBay, also Right-Handed, Bass, Guitar, Musical Instruments (end time 01-Jul-09 09:13:46 BST)



Its the ibbys hybrid 7 string if i am not mistaken..you can tell my string pull


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 9, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> At least this one has a bridge...



Yes but I'm not really sure if there is something before the 12 fret....maybe it all stop there




SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Its the ibbys hybrid 7 string if i am not mistaken..you can tell my string pull



not really, look at the pups...


----------



## darren (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you sure this isn't a Halo?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Its the ibbys hybrid 7 string if i am not mistaken..you can tell my string pull



No it's a Chinese knockoff of the Ibby 



darren said:


> Are you sure this isn't a Halo?



 +rep for you sir!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 9, 2009)

wtf  people will try selling just everything


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha, is that a photoshop job, or is the string literally resting on the pickup?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 9, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Haha, is that a photoshop job, or is the string literally resting on the pickup?



It adds more punch to the sound


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

IMAGINE HOW LOWWWWW THAT ACTION IS!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 9, 2009)

Revive the "Epic Phail" thread with this, we must.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2009)

what...the fuck


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see the feedback he gets when it sells if it does...


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 9, 2009)

JPMDan said:


> I can't wait to see the feedback he gets when it sells if it does...



Seller has 100% positive feedback.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wonder which genius came up with that idea...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 9, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Seller has 100% positive feedback.



Looks like he mostly sells violins though...


----------



## cyril v (Jun 9, 2009)

quality stuff here.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow 

I just asked him what kind of bridge it has and how the intonation is


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 10, 2009)

the Warrior bass shape is pretty sweet, though. Wouldn't be THAT hard to install some individual string bridges and make it pretty cool.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 10, 2009)

Apparently the bridge is a "hole by 4 hole type"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

that's FUCKED!

not much more to say! it's just fucked!


----------



## Nylis (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm guessing the point of intonation is at place where the strings enter. It looks like they fucking arc though haha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

the only way to "save" this bass would be if the actual place where the strings come out is raised to a bridge-like height...

is there any news on what the hell this thing is?


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait...maybe the neck's like...really bowed or something? 

Man...China and guitars...


----------



## Dasmo (Sep 16, 2009)

Too sad this bass isn't available on ebay now more would have enjoyed to see it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

just imagine a string-through body construction, but with no bridge 

looked like poo!


----------



## SD83 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did it look like this
Rare Outfit 4 String Black Or Red Electric Bass,#050 on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 04:40:50 BST) 
??


----------



## Ketzer (Sep 22, 2009)

hey, the red one has a bridge. I'm half-considering it, because the warrior shape is just so damned cool.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 22, 2009)

that´s the same bass! 

the red one is probably how it´s supposed to be though. maybe it´s got a non-fixed bridge piece, like old-ass jazz guitars?


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a Benedetto Super Demon Satan Blade jazz bass.


----------



## dnoel86 (Sep 30, 2009)

You can see the screw hole for where the bridge is supposed to go on the black one


----------

